# From wet/dry trickle to external



## myboyshay (6 May 2009)

At the mo, due to lack of funds, I'm stuck with my Aqua One AR850 and I really don't like the wet/dry trickle system.

I'm wanting to purchase a tetratec external although I'm a little woried about the change over.

Would it be best best to use the ceramic noodles already in the hood filtration system instead of the new ones or a combination of both? I'll rinse all the media in some tank water before filling the Tetratec.

Any other suggestions would be great so I don't put my plants and livestock at risk.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## ceg4048 (6 May 2009)

Hi,
   I'd just transfer the old media over to the new filter. I wouldn't even rinse it. Instant matured filter. Why would there be a problem?

Cheers,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 May 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> At the mo, due to lack of funds, I'm stuck with my Aqua One AR850 and I really don't like the wet/dry trickle system.
> 
> I'm wanting to purchase a tetratec external although I'm a little woried about the change over.
> 
> ...



Mark 

I have its big brother Ar980 and I did away with the wet & dry but kept the housing. Use the old media (noodles) you should have enough to fill the bottom tray see above - if not top it up with new noodles. The only other way of adding bacteria to the bio balls / sponges is to put them into the compartments within filter box - be carefull that you dont back the water up to much. If you are interested  i have Ex1200 for sale its listed in the sales/swap threads. Attached in the diagram for a Ex600/700 & 1200 inrelation to media contents.






Regards
paul


----------



## myboyshay (7 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies, thought as much just wanted to double check.

Thanks Paul, just bought the EX700 because I'm saving for a 60cm opti white at the minute and I'll use this filter with it.

Cheers

Mark


----------

